# My first bombs as a LOB, how cute....



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So these 3 round out my first 10 bombs.

9405 503x 993x 026x 901x 8x
9405 503x 993x 026x 425x 5x
9405 503x 993x 026x 410x 5x

Oh, I'm sorry. Did I break your concentration? I didn't mean to do that. Please, continue. You were sayin' something about "best intentions"? [silence] What's the matter? Oh, y-you were finished? Oh, well, allow me to retort. What does Marsellus Wallace look like?


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

was hoping for pics, but those numbers look pretty good and potentially dangerous...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

zenom said:


> What does Marsellus Wallace look like?


Well... well.... he he... he's black.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

bunch of random numbers....blah blah blah


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in opcorn:op2:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

now I have a craving for a McDonald's Grande Royale

go get 'em,Andy!!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> now I have a craving for a McDonald's Grande Royale
> 
> go get 'em,Andy!!!!


with cheese


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

What did Marcellis say about a set of needle-nosed pliers and a blowtorch??


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Great placement of that quote, Andy, from a great movie.

And, I must admit, this:










is starting to grow on me. Nicely done.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> with cheese


but,of course


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> What did Marcellis say about a set of needle-nosed pliers and a blowtorch??


I don't know what he said,but that other guy was sayin' "mommy"


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Does he look like a bitch?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Zeb...go git the Gimp


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

At the risk of total humlliation - Ill' bite: *What does Marsellus Wallace look like?*

I have no idea? :dunno: :martini:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Didn't take long for the action to start; can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

*What?

*


Oldmso54 said:


> At the risk of total humlliation - Ill' bite: *What does Marsellus Wallace look like?*
> 
> I have no idea? :dunno: :martini:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> At the risk of total humlliation - Ill' bite: *What does Marsellus Wallace look like?*
> 
> I have no idea? :dunno: :martini:


Ever watch Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Now I want a Big Kahuna Burger... with a Sprite


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

*What?*


the_brain said:


> Ever watch Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> bunch of random numbers....blah blah blah


What he said.



Johnpaul said:


> I'm in opcorn:op2:


Let me have some. Please.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I'm prepared to scour the the Earth for that motherf*cker. If Butch goes to Indochina, I want a ****** waiting in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ass.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

*What?*



ko4000 said:


> I'm prepared to scour the the Earth for that motherf*cker. If Butch goes to Indochina, I want a ****** waiting in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ass.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone actually received an L.O.B bomb yet? Will these be the first casualties from the new crew? I'm so excited to find out!:couch2:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Has anyone actually received an L.O.B bomb yet? Will these be the first casualties from the new crew? I'm so excited to find out!:couch2:


Been landing all week, on the Ninja. And a few scattered ones. We just formed on Wednesday... Tomorrow will l be fun...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Say "What?" again!!!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Say "What?" again!!!!!


Yours was on of the early ones that has already landed.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Yours was on of the early ones that has already landed.


Yeah, I took some mortar fire. Direct hit even, but I have managed to survive. I feel pretty good actually. It looked a lot worse than it really was. :lie::lie:

:tape2:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

And "Say what again!!!" is a classic line from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Has anyone actually received an L.O.B bomb yet? Will these be the first casualties from the new crew? I'm so excited to find out!:couch2:


The first official victim of the L.O.B. was the Ninja with the mouse's and my combination bomb..then,I blasted him again just for good measure....and if my calculations are correct,there should be more destruction occurring later today.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

*What?*



sdlaird said:


> And "Say what again!!!" is a classic line from Pulp Fiction.


Thank you for getting my last couple posts :thumb:


----------

